# Could scan be wrong???



## Ava Grace

I totally had in my head that this baby was a girl but yesterday my consultant did a scan and said "it's a boy" I was so shocked and pretty sure I could see a willy but wondering as I'm 17 weeks if it could be wrong?? 
I feel like such a bad mum being disappointed but just can't help and feel that way as I have always pictured myself with a girl :(


----------



## Misscalais

Yes they can be wrong. See if you can get another scan when you are further along.
I have two boys and I love them with all I've got and would not change them for all the girls in the world, but I was slightly sad when I was told I was having a 2nd boy. I got over that feeling pretty quickly though  I'm really desperate for a girl this time though because it will be our last.


----------



## _jellybean_

Honestly hon, tech was probably not wrong at 17 weeks. Sorry. Xx


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks both I have another scan 13th December so I will get them to confirm it then x


----------



## Willow87

I doubt it at 17 weeks. A penis is fairly obvious at that stage! Congrats on your boy though!


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks Hun I think I just wanted one of each which I guess everyone wants. X


----------



## flashy09

17 weeks is very accurate. Also, seeing boy parts is pretty foolproof. Congratulations, little boys are so cute and love their mommies so much!


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks yes my little boy is very loving and he says he wants a brother! :)


----------



## detterose

They can be, but it's rare. I was told at 17 weeks I was having a boy. Confirmed at 18 weeks, 24 weeks and again at 27 lol. I'd fall off the hospital bed if he came out a girl.


----------



## Floralaura

They can be wrong. I was told with my 2nd that I was having a Girl..this was at 17 weeks. However he was all Boy. This time round I had a gender done at about the same and was told Boy, so got thinking they may have been wrong again-but 6 scans later he is still defo a Boy. 
I think its more common to hear Girl when its a Boy than the other way round.
If it was a consultant doing the scan then I would say its almost certainly a Boy you have..x


----------



## Ava Grace

Yes it was a private consultant that said he hasn't been wrong before! Was just hoping it might have been the cord or something and not a willy but never mind! X


----------

